# Tutorials MAGIX Video deLUXE



## Mway-Tuning (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen ! Ich nutze seit 2 Tagen MAGIX Video deLUXE und finde das Programm bis jetz echt super von der Benutzeroberfläche her und auch recht einfach zum verstehen.

Allerdings denke ich, daß das Programm mehr kann als man denkt und darum bin ich auf der Suche nach einen guten Tutorialseite zu diesem Thema.

Hab auch schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden, vielleicht kennt ja der eine oder andere eine gute Seite die es sich lohnt zu besuchen.

Freu mich schon auf eure Links und bedanke mich im Voaraus ! 

Gruß Mway


----------



## 27b-6 (31. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Schon mal auf die MAGIX-Homepage geschaut?! 
Es sogar gibt ein User-Forum zu MVD.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (31. Januar 2006)

mercy ! 

Auf die Idee hätte ich auch selber kommen können !


----------



## ulrichmagixmag (26. Juli 2010)

In diesem Blog gibt es recht viel Tutorials http://videobearbeitung.wordpress.com/ .
Auf magix.info, genauer gesagt hier, gibt es viele Workshops in Videoform, auch Serien für Einsteiger. http://www.magix.info/de/online-training/1002-video/


----------

